

Ask HN: Payment systems that don't suck? - jmspring

It has been a long while since I've played in the arena requiring interactions with payment systems.  There is a lot of buzz around iTunes for in-app payments, FB credits get mentioned as well.  However, for your general web app, have things gotten more graceful than the good ol' days of multiple paypal screens / etc?<p>What are the credit card transaction systems that provide for the most seamless site interactions?
======
LeBlanc
WePay is a great solution for certain problems and their API has
straightforward documentation.

I built <http://www.everribbon.com> with it.

If you have any questions about the WePay API feel free to shoot me an email.

------
maushu
<http://www.fastspring.com/>

------
johnnytee
<http://saasy.com> by Fast Spring

------
rabidonrails
Stripe.com

~~~
webbruce
Looking forward to this

